# Intarsia Supplies



## Alexam (24 Dec 2015)

I have been so impressed with the intarsia images that have been produced by members, I feel that this could be a challenge for the New Year.

I will NEED to improve my scrollsaw and possibly get something like a Dremel fopr the edge sanding, but more importantly to start off, some simple plans and the various woods of many colours.

Can someone please direct me towards the suppliers of these woods in small amounts so that I can start planning. Thanks

Happy Christma to all.


----------



## Niimus (24 Dec 2015)

Try here for their hobby pack hobby pack ... britishhardwoods co uk thin-wood-mixed-selection-pack

hmmm - seems I can't post links ....


----------



## NazNomad (24 Dec 2015)

http://www.britishhardwoods.co.uk/thin- ... -pack.html

A lot of flooring companies provide free samples though (wink, wink).


----------



## Alexam (24 Dec 2015)

Good idea Naz - Do you use a Dremel or another such tool or your small sanding?

It would e a goodidea to have a 'basic list' of the tools for this type of wodworking. Alos thinking abut the more colourfulwoods, blue's and yellow's etcare thes from particular hobby shops?


----------



## NazNomad (24 Dec 2015)

I do use a Dremel, but it can be a bit aggressive. It 'was' a battery model but I've converted it to a mains supply and it runs at 100% or nothing. :-D


----------



## martinka (24 Dec 2015)

Niimus":19zl1etf said:


> Try here for their hobby pack hobby pack ... britishhardwoods co uk thin-wood-mixed-selection-pack
> 
> hmmm - seems I can't post links ....



You should be able to post links now, I think 3 posts are needed.


----------



## Claymore (24 Dec 2015)

......


----------



## Alexam (24 Dec 2015)

Thank you Brian, that was very helpful.

I have a couple of colur printers and one does scanning. I also have drum & Belt sander, Bobin sander and a Bosch GDA 280E with attachements, but need a Dremel/Proxxn type one. Do you use a flex attachement and fix the proxxon to anything??

I'm well up on the dust problem with several filters as well as my AirAce mask which I wear all the time to control my asthma

I just picked up some 3 & 5 Pegas blades from Axminster at Nuneaton the other day and have spent the last few hours looking at various intarsia video's. I like the look of the cheese slice and mice, so that may be a starter even though there are quite a few bits.

Perhaps if I start producing some good results, it will be easer to justify to SWMBO a better scrollsaw than the older Record 16 SSSD I haveat present. We'll see.

All the best


----------



## Claymore (24 Dec 2015)

......


----------



## martinka (24 Dec 2015)

Claymore":1j5dqk9q said:


> I have been working on a giant pattern for 3 months and should start cutting in February with approx 1900 separate pieces!
> Cheers
> Brian



B***** h***! That's some project, Brian. I thought I had bitten off more than I could chew when I cut that big loco with over 500 internal cuts, but that was peanuts compared to what you are starting.

By the way, for anyone like myself that has problems with near sight, printing your patterns in red instead of black makes the lines much easier to follow.


----------



## Claymore (24 Dec 2015)

..........


----------



## Alexam (24 Dec 2015)

Thanks again Brian. The Proxxon looks good but I dont know why Axminster are not now stocking the router attachement. That was one of the things I had thought of with a Dremel, but if it is available elsewhere,that should be ok. Were there any additional tools or attachments for the proxxon that you have found beneficial for your intarsia work, or extras of the ones supplied, like a keyless chuck or other.

Good idea abou the wood to start with and it will give me the chance to try differnt dyes and stains which I have not used before........ any suggestions there?

Sounds like you are going to be mighty busy in the new year with that mamouth task. Pity you are not nearer to have a look-see, but hope that you will be making a video of it's buiding for others to see.

Malcolm


----------

